# Shower Identification



## plbgbiz

:surrender:

Appears the top lever is temp only and the bottom lever is volume only. Going today and attempt disassembling to get a look at the cartridge. Spline kind of reminds me of Harden but I am not familiar with any Harden single lever valves.


----------



## user2090

Is that a Pegasus? 

Reminds me of one I out in several years ago. If it is, its built very similar to American Standard. Integral stops. PITA

Just in case it is.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6033876_pegasus-faucet-parts.html


----------



## plumbpro

It looks a little like a delta with brizio trim and valve, good luck


----------



## plbgbiz

I'm thinking more high end than Pegasus. Very high end home. Typical low end for the area would be Kohler. Most likely a designer brand of some sort.

Not a Brizo. I believe their volume and temp controls are stacked in the center like Delta.


----------



## plumbpro

Nevermind, the brizio's screws are covered.


----------



## Associated Plum

Probably a Symmons Temptrol that has been modified for the designer handle


----------



## ToUtahNow

I figure Symmons as well.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins

Looks like a Concinnity (AFAIK, now defunct)


----------



## Widdershins

Widdershins said:


> Looks like a Concinnity (AFAIK, now defunct)


 Actually, now that I look at it, I'm going to say it's a Symmons Temptrol rough-in valve with either California Faucet, Danze or Newport Brass custom trim.


----------



## PlungerJockey

It looks like a Danze or Pegusas to me, maybe a Grohe


----------



## OldSchool

It looks like a danfoss


----------



## Redwood

Associated Plum said:


> Probably a Symmons Temptrol that has been modified for the designer handle


Without and doubt it is based on a Symmons Temptrol

I see a ton of them around here.
They are made in Massachusetts.


----------



## plbgbiz

Just a follow up...

Replaced the leaking shower valves. Associated Plumbers, To Utah, and Redwood nailed it as Symmons. The valve bodies were manufactured by Zurn.


----------



## sewerman

looks like a symmons that little lever is their style


----------



## rocksteady

plbgbiz said:


> Just a follow up...
> 
> Replaced the leaking shower valves. Associated Plumbers, To Utah, and Redwood nailed it as Symmons. The valve bodies were manufactured by Zurn.





sewerman said:


> looks like a symmons that little lever is their style


 
I think you might be right. 







Paul


----------



## Plumber3653

Looks like Symmons Temptrol.


----------



## 3KP

Looks to me a replacement for a more common valve so it will be easier to identify :thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat

I will give SlickRick 3 to 1 odds it's a Symmons. 

:laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## Redwood

Pipe Rat said:


> I will give SlickRick 3 to 1 odds it's a Symmons.
> 
> :laughing::laughing::yes:


I'll give him 1,000 : 1 odds 

Now that I know $5K is pocket money and $3800 is broke to him.... :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick

I will hang on to my money on this one thank you.


----------



## Redwood

SlickRick said:


> I will hang on to my money on this one thank you.


What would you think of 10,000 : 1 odds? :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick

I might take it on the next one, before the answer is given. I will require you to put the funds in escrow.


----------



## U666A

Is it a symmonds?!? Who makes symmonds? I have never heard of that brand.


----------



## Redwood

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Is it a symmonds?!? Who makes symmonds? I have never heard of that brand.


http://www.symmons.com/

Made in Braintree, Mass...

They are a decent valve...


----------



## U666A

I see, local thing. Always buy what's close to home if you can.

One of the criteria for achieving LEED certification is getting a high percentage of the parts/mat within so many km's of the job site. Thanks RW.

Oh no, here comes ol man Reswood!


----------



## Tommy plumber

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I see, local thing. Always buy what's close to home if you can.
> 
> One of the criteria for achieving LEED certification is getting a high percentage of the parts/mat within so many km's of the job site. Thanks RW.
> 
> Oh no, here comes ol man Reswood!


 



Actually down here in FL I have replaced a number of Symmons stems. You need a special tool to get out the seats. The hot and cold seats are different sizes, and the tool is made by Symmons. Redwood can prolly post a pic, my other computer isn't working or I'd scan a pic of the seat tool I have.


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> Actually down here in FL I have replaced a number of Symmons stems. You need a special tool to get out the seats. The hot and cold seats are different sizes, and the tool is made by Symmons.


The Symmons tools are okay...

But I have this one by Raven Products #SYMM/TOOL that is the cat's azz... :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Thanks Red, I like I like. I will be getting that one for sure...:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber

That tool is a must have if you ever plan on working on symmons. I like their valves, but I really wish their base model didn't have such ugly trim.


----------



## Redwood

I sometimes sell the allura trim as an upgrade when I rebuild them, the kit goes for $50.

If they had a metal handle usually that bonds to the stem from corrosion so They usually are getting a new handle which will cost $10 so really in that case the upgrade is only $40 extra in parts...


----------



## Widdershins

Redwood said:


> I sometimes sell the allura trim as an upgrade when I rebuild them, the kit goes for $50.
> 
> If they had a metal handle usually that bonds to the stem from corrosion so They usually are getting a new handle which will cost $10 so really in that case the upgrade is only $40 extra in parts...


 We don't see too many Symmons valves used in residential up here in Washington, I can recall seeing 5 maybe 6 over the years. We do see a lot of them in the chain Health Clubs, though.


----------



## pauliplumber

I have the one Red posted a pic of in my bathroom in SS trim. The reason you see them in health clubs is the same reason I see them in alot of hotels/motels. They are heavy duty.


----------



## PlumbThis1

Symmons. With a different handle on it...


----------



## Redwood

PlumbThis1 said:


> Symmons. With a different handle on it...


Hey you might be right... :laughing::blink:


----------

